# Worldwide SA Recommendations



## zjajkj

Ladies, will it be good to set up a thread on our favorite SA contact?
Currently I am looking for a Dior SA who ship internationally. Do inform me if you have one and can share here her contacts (best if one that view & reply emails frequently).


----------



## calisnoopy

^^id recommend Cindy Anton at Saks, tell her Cory sent ya 

cindyanton1@yahoo.com

Cell 248-933-8109

she can help you with anything Dior, even items you see at the Dior boutiques she can get it for you and you can purchase with your Saks charge to get points etc!

she helped me with my Granville and New Lock purchases and a fine jewelry Dior piece too


----------



## iman69

Hi ladies, do u know of any SA from dior boutique in US that ship internationally? I'm keen on getting my first dior bag and would like to make full use of the low currency rate.  or is it still cheaper to buy in singapore?


----------



## iman69

i think someone PM me.but i couldnt reply cuz i have yet to hit 10 post. Btw, i'm thinking of getting a lady dior.


----------



## newmommy_va

Saks ships internationally and sells Dior online. My Dior SA at Saks doesn't have an e-mail


----------



## iman69

newmommy_va said:


> Saks ships internationally and sells Dior online. My Dior SA at Saks doesn't have an e-mail


 


Thanks alot newmommy_va.Will definitely check the site out.
Beside saks any other site or us boutique that ships internationally?


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

All Boutiques in the U.S. ship worldwide...

Depending on your location, shipping from Hawaii or Beverly Hills would be the best options if your shipping to Asia.

You _won't_ have to pay state tax, but beware of customs/duties.

Those charges really depend on its value, size, and material.
But with the dollar being ridiculously weak, you still save a hundreds of dollars from ordering through the U.S.


----------



## iman69

Bottega-Veneta said:


> All Boutiques in the U.S. ship worldwide...
> 
> Depending on your location, shipping from Hawaii or Beverly Hills would be the best options if your shipping to Asia.
> 
> You _won't_ have to pay state tax, but beware of customs/duties.
> 
> Those charges really depend on its value, size, and material.
> But with the dollar being ridiculously weak, you still save a hundreds of dollars from ordering through the U.S.


 
Thank you for the info.Any idea on how to order from them? Do you have the hawaii/beverly hills email address? thanks in advance.


----------



## cocobean1793

Does anyone have a referral and email address for a Dior SA at a boutique (not outlets) in the US?  If so can you send me the contact info? I'm looking for a New Lock shoulder bag and would like to get some email photos of what is available before I place a phone order. I'd prefer to go through a SA that someone knows as lately I've had bad luck calling boutiques. I seem to always get the SA who is annoyed with phone orders or email pic requests. TIA


----------



## sparkles1234

pls send me the contact too. any in UK that does international shipping?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi does anyone know if there is a recommended SA for Dior shopping from department stores n Dior boutique??? Plz share the information thanks . Or maybe create one too lol


----------



## michi_chi

a thread has already been started here, you might want to provide more details there as to which area/country you're in so others can give you suggestions 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/recommended-dior-sas-728381.html


----------



## mocha_muffin

Hi all,

I searched high & low for a recommended SA in Australia but couldn't find thread so I create 1.

Anyone could please recommend me a nice SA in Australia? especially Sydney?

Thanks a million

Mocha


----------



## ek9977

Do not know of any in Syd but I have found SAs from Melbourne to be helpful. Not sure if they are still around from last year but Fion and Rebecca were great!


----------



## mocha_muffin

Thanks ek9977. I got my 1st LD in violet patent. The SA in Syd the Rock boutique was pretty good. I think friendlier than SA from DJ boutique.


----------



## ek9977

mocha_muffin said:


> Thanks ek9977. I got my 1st LD in violet patent. The SA in Syd the Rock boutique was pretty good. I think friendlier than SA from DJ boutique.



Ooh.... good to hear that you had a lovely experience 
Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hi Mocha!

I'm not so sure about Sydney, but the SAs in the Dior boutique in DJs in Brisbane are pretty helpful! I had a pair of leather Dior heels that I bought o/seas that needed repairing, even though the Brisbane boutique doesn't sell shoes, they still went out of their way to help me.  

They were unable to find the perfect colour match of the leather (which is a very unusual red/ orange, so it was always unlikely anyway), but they still called head office about it and cleaned them perfectly for me, free of charge! I wasn't even in the Dior system because I bought the shoes many years ago from Selfriges in London, not a Dior boutique!!

I was very impressed with them!


----------



## lecherie

anyone care to share their wonderful Saks SA with me? 

TIA!


----------



## bagchic1

lecherie said:
			
		

> anyone care to share their wonderful Saks SA with me?
> 
> TIA!



You can try Nikki at Saks Dior boutique in Galleria Tyson's Virginia.  She is a great SA to work with.  Rachael, the store manager, or any other SAs in that store are great to work with too.


----------



## jutaka

bagchic1 said:
			
		

> You can try Nikki at Saks Dior boutique in Galleria Tyson's Virginia.  She is a great SA to work with.  Rachael, the store manager, or any other SAs in that store are great to work with too.



I agree!  Nikki is fantastic and so is Rachel.  Everyone there is really nice.


----------



## lecherie

Do you guys have their cell number or email?


----------



## jutaka

lecherie said:
			
		

> Do you guys have their cell number or email?



I just PM you Nikki's email address


----------



## im_smile

johnathan in 5av New York, he is greattttt! and he always message you about the new arrival.


----------



## soxx

Hi, just curious, does Saks provide interntional shipping? Can anyone PM me their SA's email? Thks!


----------



## hipnycmom

Hi, I need a new tote and am thinking of the Panarea. Sadly there are no Dior boutiques near me (I'm no longer in NYC). Can anyone recommend a kind SA that will take my phone order and ship to me? I am in the midwest.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## michi_chi

hipnycmom said:


> Hi, I need a new tote and am thinking of the Panarea. Sadly there are no Dior boutiques near me (I'm no longer in NYC). Can anyone recommend a kind SA that will take my phone order and ship to me? I am in the midwest.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
you can always contact Dior Customer Service and ask them about availability of the Panarea worldwide. They can check stock and colours for you and possibly put you in touch with the boutique to have the one you want ordered if it's still available: contactdior@dior.com


----------



## hipnycmom

Thank you!


----------



## tzlove

Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting a Miss Dior bag, but I don't live near a Dior boutique, so I was wondering anyone in the United States can recommend me some their SA...

Thanks!


----------



## rk4265

Alli from nyc flagship is great


----------



## tzlove

what's her email address though?


----------



## rk4265

tzlove said:


> what's her email address though?


Its a guy and i dont know i call their tel and ask for him


----------



## jutaka

I love my Dior SA, Nikki at Saks in Tyson's galleria in VA. I just PM you her email address


----------



## tkg

Michelle at the 57th street boutique in New York is wonderful!


----------



## gregsk

I have the same kind of request ...

I want to get the Dior Bar or at least reserve it.

Would you advise me someone in London ?


----------



## ccl2001us

jutaka said:


> I love my Dior SA, Nikki at Saks in Tyson's galleria in VA. I just PM you her email address


Jutaka, Could you send me Nikki's contact info also? Many Thanks!


----------



## jutaka

ccl2001us said:


> Jutaka, Could you send me Nikki's contact info also? Many Thanks!



I tried to PM you but I guess you need to post more to send/receive PM?


----------



## im_smile

I love Karen in Dior Manhasset , she always help me to get whatever I want and ship it to me directly with no fees, I can give you her cellphone number or store number if you like.


----------



## mf19

jutaka said:


> I love my Dior SA, Nikki at Saks in Tyson's galleria in VA. I just PM you her email address



Can you please PM her info!  Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nikki Chay (at Tyson's Corner) is currently my SA too! She's really great! She texts me pictures of the newest colors all the time! And if I ever want something that the store doesn't carry typically she has it shipped within 2 days for me to view and buy.  I have her personal cell number if you want! PM me.


----------



## rowy65

im_smile said:


> I love Karen in Dior Manhasset , she always help me to get whatever I want and ship it to me directly with no fees, I can give you her cellphone number or store number if you like.



I shop in that Dior and they are all so nice and helpful there.  Karen is a doll and I deal with her when Michael isn't in.  Can't wait to go to the pre fall trunk show this weekend!


----------



## mf19

Hi All - I tried searching the threads but couldn't find SA info. specifically for the UK.  Does anyone have a good SA here?  And if so do you have their email address?

Thank you in advance


----------



## im_smile

rowy65 said:


> I shop in that Dior and they are all so nice and helpful there.  Karen is a doll and I deal with her when Michael isn't in.  Can't wait to go to the pre fall trunk show this weekend!



lol, i love Michael as well, he is knowledgeable and really ITALIANdid you went to the Trunk show? I love their new bag and RTW, so COLORFUL


----------



## rowy65

im_smile said:


> lol, i love Michael as well, he is knowledgeable and really ITALIANdid you went to the Trunk show? I love their new bag and RTW, so COLORFUL



I am actually headed there today.  I just got a grained Diorissimo earlier and am now deciding between a Miss Dior or Chanel Easy Flap.
They already warned me that the trunk show is a lot of runway so we shall see...


----------



## Baglover25

same question


----------



## gregsk

rowy65 said:


> I am actually headed there today.  I just got a grained Diorissimo earlier and am now deciding between a Miss Dior or Chanel Easy Flap.
> They already warned me that the trunk show is a lot of runway so we shall see...



Could you post some pictures of this trunk show ? It should have been amazing !!


----------



## rowy65

gregsk said:


> Could you post some pictures of this trunk show ? It should have been amazing !!



Sorry gregsk, actually missed it today


----------



## mf19

perhaps this thread should be changed to Europe in general if possible.  It would be useful to have SAs from most traveled countries (Italy, France, UK, etc) on tpf


----------



## michi_chi

I don't have a specific boutique's SA information, but I had extensive correspondence with Catia at Dior Customer Serivce who was really helpful with my own purchase of the Panarea and with finding a Samourai for someone else. You can contact them at contactdior@dior.com


----------



## mf19

michi_chi said:


> I don't have a specific boutique's SA information, but I had extensive correspondence with Catia at Dior Customer Serivce who was really helpful with my own purchase of the Panarea and with finding a Samourai for someone else. You can contact them at contactdior@dior.com



Thank you!


----------



## im_smile

rowy65 said:


> I am actually headed there today.  I just got a grained Diorissimo earlier and am now deciding between a Miss Dior or Chanel Easy Flap.
> They already warned me that the trunk show is a lot of runway so we shall see...



omg!!!congratulation!!!i love Diorissimo, especially the black one with fuchsia inside.


----------



## rowy65

im_smile said:


> omg!!!congratulation!!!i love Diorissimo, especially the black one with fuchsia inside.



Thank you, I actually have the black grained with fuchsia in small and I love it. I've had for a few weeks now and it's holding up great.


----------



## im_smile

rowy65 said:


> Thank you, I actually have the black grained with fuchsia in small and I love it. I've had for a few weeks now and it's holding up great.



OMG!! you got the best one!!!!! enjoy it, and update me of how you like it because i really do wanna get one of those


----------



## rowy65

im_smile said:


> OMG!! you got the best one!!!!! enjoy it, and update me of how you like it because i really do wanna get one of those



You bet!  I've had it over a month now and just love it.  It's really wearing well and the size is sooo versatile.  So glad went with the small over medium.


----------



## FeezDLavie

jutaka said:


> I agree!  Nikki is fantastic and so is Rachel.  Everyone there is really nice.


Can you share Nikki's email address please...


----------



## FeezDLavie

jutaka said:


> I love my Dior SA, Nikki at Saks in Tyson's galleria in VA. I just PM you her email address


Could you share Nikki's email please....


----------



## jutaka

FeezDLavie said:


> Could you share Nikki's email please....



Just PM you her info


----------



## zhangyi901124

I am looking for a tri- color lady but had no luck with Saks or NM... So could anyone kind enough to share their amazing SA info from the other stores? Thanks a million!!


----------



## zhangyi901124

im_smile said:


> I love Karen in Dior Manhasset , she always help me to get whatever I want and ship it to me directly with no fees, I can give you her cellphone number or store number if you like.



Can you PM her info please? Thank you!


----------



## mf19

I highly recommend Rosalina at The Mall in Short Hills NJ.. she was beyond helpful with me!


----------



## thecurated

I'm currently with SFA... email me at darius.v.scott@gmail.com with your contact info and I'll looking into making magic happen for you.

Best always & hauteness!

thecurated.


----------



## bhCartier

soxx said:


> Hi, just curious, does Saks provide interntional shipping? Can anyone PM me their SA's email? Thks!


 
You can buy online from Saks.com, and can even try the live chat as they're really good. They don't sell Dior bags online.


----------



## zhangyi901124

im_smile said:


> I love Karen in Dior Manhasset , she always help me to get whatever I want and ship it to me directly with no fees, I can give you her cellphone number or store number if you like.



Could you PM me her cell number and email?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ASIAKNOWS

Michelle from 57th street is very helpful and sweet


----------



## shweetprince

We also buy from Edward @ Saks Atlanta. I'm seriously in love lol.

Always makes sure I am aware of points promos and new arrivals. He also sends out FAB newsletters.


----------



## boboxu

Hi All, I'm looking for soft shopping tote in rouge vif, please refer me to a SA in BG if you have one. TIA 
And does anyone know current price for small soft shopping tote? Thanks again


----------



## michi_chi

boboxu said:


> And does anyone know current price for small soft shopping tote? Thanks again


 
have you checked this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-8.html#post25437522


----------



## boboxu

michi_chi said:


> have you checked this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-8.html#post25437522



I did but there's not any new updates after prices increased last Aug. I think the old price for small sz is $2400 but don't know the new price though


----------



## michi_chi

boboxu said:


> I did but there's not any new updates after prices increased last Aug. I think the old price for small sz is $2400 but don't know the new price though


 
the Dior Soft collection is from 2006 and wouldn't be part of the recent price increases. This is only because the availability of the bag is dependent on stock still left over from when it was introduced, so it may still well be at $2400 if you can still get one. The best thing to do would be to send an enquiry to Dior Customer Services to see if they can locate one in a boutique near you. I've contacted them on numerous occasions and they have been very helpful, even going to the lengths of organising one of the London boutiques to deliver my Panarea and Lady Dior medium wallet to me when I couldn't order it from their online store: contactdior@dior.com


----------



## boboxu

michi_chi said:


> have you checked this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-8.html#post25437522





michi_chi said:


> the Dior Soft collection is from 2006 and wouldn't be part of the recent price increases. This is only because the availability of the bag is dependent on stock still left over from when it was introduced, so it may still well be at $2400 if you can still get one. The best thing to do would be to send an enquiry to Dior Customer Services to see if they can locate one in a boutique near you. I've contacted them on numerous occasions and they have been very helpful, even going to the lengths of organising one of the London boutiques to deliver my Panarea and Lady Dior medium wallet to me when I couldn't order it from their online store: contactdior@dior.com


Thank you, you are so sweet, michi. Found out its currently $2900 and BG doesn't have it. Saks have one so I will buy it from them


----------



## Dsr25

Can someone pm me the SA email addresses. Thanks


----------



## Dsr25

Hi can someone pm me any SA email address in USA? The


----------



## mf19

Dsr25 said:


> Can someone pm me the SA email addresses. Thanks



Nadia - yourfavoritesaksstylist@gmail.com


----------



## Dsr25

Thanks mf19 =)


----------



## Freckles1

Edward in Atlanta is fabulous!!
Xisca in Bethesda, Maryland is wonderful too!!


----------



## Freckles1

Xisca is the SA
BChevyChase@christiandior.com
Maryland


----------



## Dsr25

Thanks freckles1 =)


----------



## Freckles1

Actually Xisca is in Chevy Chase!!!


----------



## helloivy

Hi can someone pm me any SA email address in USA?Thanks!!


----------



## mf19

helloivy said:


> Hi can someone pm me any SA email address in USA?Thanks!!



can't PM you yet as you're new but try Nadia at yourfavoritesaksstylist@gmail.com she works at Saks


----------



## avecamoursteph

Yes, can someone please pm me an SA's email or contact information too? I'd love to ask them about a particular Dior bag! Thanks!


----------



## iceshimmer27

Just a question, since I can't seem to find which stores beside boutiques sell dior handbags, and saks- which other department stores do?
I am looking into buying my first lady dior, so it would be great if anyone can help!  TIA!


----------



## twirly_red

Hello,
Would anyone be able to recommend a good SA from Hong Kong and have an email contact? Also do they ship internationally?
Thanks!


----------



## silk_wendy

twirly_red said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be able to recommend a good SA from Hong Kong and have an email contact? Also do they ship internationally?
> Thanks!


Hey Twirly,

Yep I buy from Dior a lot. What type of product are you looking for? Apparel and Jewelry are sometimes sold in separate locations in HK


----------



## twirly_red

silk_wendy said:


> Hey Twirly,
> 
> Yep I buy from Dior a lot. What type of product are you looking for? Apparel and Jewelry are sometimes sold in separate locations in HK


Hi Wendy, 


I'm looking for jewellery and handbags. Would appreciate your help


----------



## deeeee

Hi Twirly,

Yoko from the flagship store at Tsim Sha Tsui was very nice and helpful. Hong Kong SAs normally look at your appearance and if you look like someone who wouldn't buy (e.g. wearing t-shirt and jeans and sneakers), they would most probably look at you as if you are just trouble. I went in wearing jeans, t-shirt and sneakers, but Yoko was very accommodating and patient. I looked at a lot of wallets (HK SAs would normally look annoyed by this time), but Yoko didn't. Of course I bought the wallet.. hehe..


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Hi Twirly,

I'd recommend Miranda fr the Pacific Place store. On my second visit to the store, she already remembered me (although she wasn't the SA who served me on my 1st visit). She helped me patiently and gave me a lot of suggestions when I was choosing which size and colour combination of Diorissimo suit me more   I actually think staff at the PP store are generally friendlier and more helpful! HTH!


----------



## twirly_red

deeeee said:


> Hi Twirly,
> 
> Yoko from the flagship store at Tsim Sha Tsui was very nice and helpful. Hong Kong SAs normally look at your appearance and if you look like someone who wouldn't buy (e.g. wearing t-shirt and jeans and sneakers), they would most probably look at you as if you are just trouble. I went in wearing jeans, t-shirt and sneakers, but Yoko was very accommodating and patient. I looked at a lot of wallets (HK SAs would normally look annoyed by this time), but Yoko didn't. Of course I bought the wallet.. hehe..







Cambridge Girl said:


> Hi Twirly,
> 
> I'd recommend Miranda fr the Pacific Place store. On my second visit to the store, she already remembered me (although she wasn't the SA who served me on my 1st visit). She helped me patiently and gave me a lot of suggestions when I was choosing which size and colour combination of Diorissimo suit me more   I actually think staff at the PP store are generally friendlier and more helpful! HTH!






Hello! Thank you for the tips! Would both of you happen to have an email address for your SA or the boutique?


----------



## deeeee

Hi Twirly,

sorry I don't have her email address and I don't live in Hong Kong..


----------



## silk_wendy

I definitely agree that Pacific Place or Landmark are the places to go for a better lux experience in HK.
My fav guy at Dior for jewelry & accessories:

Louis Liu
852 6053 8378
I don't have his email, but that's his mobile #.
You can Whatsapp or WeChat him

Would you guys find it useful if there was a database of HK SAs for various brands? Along with what they specialize in, and the simplest way to contact them?


----------



## twirly_red

deeeee said:


> Hi Twirly,
> 
> sorry I don't have her email address and I don't live in Hong Kong..


Thanks Dee, no worries.




silk_wendy said:


> I definitely agree that Pacific Place or Landmark are the places to go for a better lux experience in HK.
> My fav guy at Dior for jewelry & accessories:
> 
> Louis Liu
> 852 6053 8378
> I don't have his email, but that's his mobile #.
> You can Whatsapp or WeChat him
> 
> Would you guys find it useful if there was a database of HK SAs for various brands? Along with what they specialize in, and the simplest way to contact them?




thanks for the info! I think that's a great idea, would be great to have a list of HK SAs


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi all, just wonder if you have any SA from a department store that sells Dior bags that you recommend? While I have a couple of local Dior boutiques here, I prefer shopping at department store for the longer return period and to collect points since I have a saks card and also a Bloomies card. Thx!


----------



## ThisVNchick

hikarupanda said:


> Hi all, just wonder if you have any SA from a department store that sells Dior bags that you recommend? While I have a couple of local Dior boutiques here, I prefer shopping at department store for the longer return period and to collect points since I have a saks card and also a Bloomies card. Thx!




My SA, Nikki, at Saks is amazing. This is the Tyson's Corner location in VA. If you need her email I can give it to you via PM. I usually contact her via text and she's really good at sending pictures of new collections and arrivals. 

For out of state/new clients, I think she prefers email first. Once you build a good relationship with her, you can basically text her any time of the day with your Dior questions or request and she's really good at getting back to you.


----------



## hikarupanda

ThisVNchick said:


> My SA, Nikki, at Saks is amazing. This is the Tyson's Corner location in VA. If you need her email I can give it to you via PM. I usually contact her via text and she's really good at sending pictures of new collections and arrivals.
> 
> For out of state/new clients, I think she prefers email first. Once you build a good relationship with her, you can basically text her any time of the day with your Dior questions or request and she's really good at getting back to you.




Can you pm me her email then? Thx!!


----------



## calflu

I like my Dior SA at Bloomies SF

I went in and looked once and she remembered the color I like and called me when the bag came in. I was super impressed. Although I ended up buying a Chanel GST, not Dior but she is super sweet and nice. 

I tried to PM you her number but your PM is full.


----------



## hikarupanda

calflu said:


> I like my Dior SA at Bloomies SF
> 
> I went in and looked once and she remembered the color I like and called me when the bag came in. I was super impressed. Although I ended up buying a Chanel GST, not Dior but she is super sweet and nice.
> 
> I tried to PM you her number but your PM is full.




Hi, can you pm me again? I just cleaned my inbox! Thx so much!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My SA at Dior saks in Atlanta is amazing, her name is Lisa. I will pm you her contact.


----------



## teachertisay

How about in Southern California, any one you folks recommend? Thanks


----------



## iceshimmer27

My Dior SA is Darrell from Saks NY. Super helpful and awesome!


----------



## CHL

Hello, 

I am very new to Dior. I do not have Dior boutique near me and I didn't see the product in person. 

While I was searching for Chanel woc and clutches, I found a very nice, versatile Dior product. It was slightly bigger than Chanel Woc and has detachable chain strap. 

The product I am looking looks very similar to this. (i couldn't display pic, so i listed link to the dior website)
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/leather-goods/evening-bags-and-clutches/large-leather-new-look-promenade-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-11-10596#

Based on the searching, I found the product name 'miss dior pochette', 'new lock pouch', 'new miss dior promenade pouch' and someone called 'dior woc'. 
Are these all the same product? Or do they have various size?

What I am looking for is a crossbody bag with removable chain so that I can wear it as a clutch, and I want the size of the bag to be smaller than Chanel 2.55 reissue 226 size (width is approximately 28cm). 

Can any body kindly help me to find the product? and let me know how much it is right now?

Also, is there anyone who can refer nice SA who can communicate via email and can ship the product? (I live in US.) For the SA info, please pm me. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Vonnie1

I believe the current USD price of the large promenade pouch is $1600. If you do a search you will find several threads in this forum with information on this bag. Also, if you look on the Chanel forum you can find a thread titled something close to "Miss Dior promenade or WOC" that has lots of info and pics. I cannot recommend a SA as I have not purchased a bag yet but am planning to on my Vegas trip. I do know that Dior boutiques will ship and also several Saks carry Dior as well and they also ship.


----------



## CHL

Vonnie1 said:


> I believe the current USD price of the large promenade pouch is $1600. If you do a search you will find several threads in this forum with information on this bag. Also, if you look on the Chanel forum you can find a thread titled something close to "Miss Dior promenade or WOC" that has lots of info and pics. I cannot recommend a SA as I have not purchased a bag yet but am planning to on my Vegas trip. I do know that Dior boutiques will ship and also several Saks carry Dior as well and they also ship.



Thank you for your kind comments! I am searching for the thread you mentioned and reading and studying about Dior more and more! Hope you find your HG bag!


----------



## armcandy66

Hello CHL.......I recently purchased a miss dior promenade pochette, and I love it! I wandered into Dior on my last NYC trip, and discovered these great little bags. Perfect size for holding your essentials. Much roomier than Chanel woc, and there is also a large selection of beautiful colors. It has slots so there's no need for a wallet, and the craftsmanship is impeccable. It can be worn cross body or over the shoulder, and the chain is removable so it can be used as a clutch. Such a versatile bag, I highly recommend it!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

CHL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very new to Dior. I do not have Dior boutique near me and I didn't see the product in person.
> 
> While I was searching for Chanel woc and clutches, I found a very nice, versatile Dior product. It was slightly bigger than Chanel Woc and has detachable chain strap.
> 
> The product I am looking looks very similar to this. (i couldn't display pic, so i listed link to the dior website)
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...nade-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-11-10596#
> 
> Based on the searching, I found the product name 'miss dior pochette', 'new lock pouch', 'new miss dior promenade pouch' and someone called 'dior woc'.
> Are these all the same product? Or do they have various size?
> 
> What I am looking for is a crossbody bag with removable chain so that I can wear it as a clutch, and I want the size of the bag to be smaller than Chanel 2.55 reissue 226 size (width is approximately 28cm).
> 
> Can any body kindly help me to find the product? and let me know how much it is right now?
> 
> Also, is there anyone who can refer nice SA who can communicate via email and can ship the product? (I live in US.) For the SA info, please pm me. Thank you so much in advance!




PMed you


----------



## CHL

armcandy66 said:


> Hello CHL.......I recently purchased a miss dior promenade pochette, and I love it! I wandered into Dior on my last NYC trip, and discovered these great little bags. Perfect size for holding your essentials. Much roomier than Chanel woc, and there is also a large selection of beautiful colors. It has slots so there's no need for a wallet, and the craftsmanship is impeccable. It can be worn cross body or over the shoulder, and the chain is removable so it can be used as a clutch. Such a versatile bag, I highly recommend it!



Thank you so much, armcandy66. What color, leather combination did you get? I also found that miss dior pochette is so lovely! Actually, I was thinking of getting miss dior in non-black patent but I found that for the miss dior pochette in patent, color is quite limited. They only have black in some dept stores. I may try Boutique to see if they have more color selections in patent leather. I think they do have more color choice in new lock pochette.  
I'm still thinking which will be a better choice for me if they only do black in miss dior patent. Choose new lock (less preferable design) in the color I want? or choose miss dior in black (less prefereble color)?  
Hope you chose your HG combination! Enjoy your bag and thank you for your comment! 



lilPinkBunnies said:


> PMed you


Thank you! I PMed as well! : loveeyes:


----------



## Vonnie1

CHL said:


> Thank you so much, armcandy66. What color, leather combination did you get? I also found that miss dior pochette is so lovely! Actually, I was thinking of getting miss dior in non-black patent but I found that for the miss dior pochette in patent, color is quite limited. They only have black in some dept stores. I may try Boutique to see if they have more color selections in patent leather. I think they do have more color choice in new lock pochette.
> I'm still thinking which will be a better choice for me if they only do black in miss dior patent. Choose new lock (less preferable design) in the color I want? or choose miss dior in black (less prefereble color)?
> Hope you chose your HG combination! Enjoy your bag and thank you for your comment!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I PMed as well! : loveeyes:


Check the Miss Dior or WOC thread in the Chanel forum.  There were several pics posted showing lots of colors available.  I'm sure the color/material choice is much larger at the boutique vs. the dept store.  Hope you find the bag in your choice of color.


----------



## armcandy66

CHL said:


> Thank you so much, armcandy66. What color, leather combination did you get? I also found that miss dior pochette is so lovely! Actually, I was thinking of getting miss dior in non-black patent but I found that for the miss dior pochette in patent, color is quite limited. They only have black in some dept stores. I may try Boutique to see if they have more color selections in patent leather. I think they do have more color choice in new lock pochette.
> 
> I'm still thinking which will be a better choice for me if they only do black in miss dior patent. Choose new lock (less preferable design) in the color I want? or choose miss dior in black (less prefereble color)?
> 
> Hope you chose your HG combination! Enjoy your bag and thank you for your comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I PMed as well! : loveeyes:




You're welcome CHL. I got the black aged calfskin with gunmetal hardware. It doesn't scratch, and you can dress it up or dress it down. The boutique did have several color choices is the aged calfskin. I believe black, grey, and navy. It's a nice alternative to the patent. I'm currently spying the beige or fuschia with gold hardware.....so pretty. I find the SA's at the NYC boutique to be very  helpful. I put my name on the list for the pearl tribal earrings (love!) and they called me within a few days. I had them by the end of the week.


----------



## Mikaela1010

armcandy66 said:


> You're welcome CHL. I got the black aged calfskin with gunmetal hardware. It doesn't scratch, and you can dress it up or dress it down. The boutique did have several color choices is the aged calfskin. I believe black, grey, and navy. It's a nice alternative to the patent. I'm currently spying the beige or fuschia with gold hardware.....so pretty. I find the SA's at the NYC boutique to be very  helpful. I put my name on the list for the pearl tribal earrings (love!) and they called me within a few days. I had them by the end of the week.



Hi there, did you see the aged mettallic pochette in gray? I was told that it was not made in the US. Can u pls advise if you went to the Dior boutique or Saks or Bloomingdales in NYC? I have been tracking down that gray but was told it is only in navy and black. Thanks


----------



## armcandy66

Mikaela1010 said:


> Hi there, did you see the aged mettallic pochette in gray? I was told that it was not made in the US. Can u pls advise if you went to the Dior boutique or Saks or Bloomingdales in NYC? I have been tracking down that gray but was told it is only in navy and black. Thanks




Hello....I did not see the aged metallic in gray. I did see the navy and black and both are beautiful. I got the non metallic aged calfskin in black. That was a few months ago, so they may have something new now. I went to the Dior boutique on 57th, which has quite a large selection of colors. All so pretty!


----------



## Mikaela1010

armcandy66 said:


> Hello....I did not see the aged metallic in gray. I did see the navy and black and both are beautiful. I got the non metallic aged calfskin in black. That was a few months ago, so they may have something new now. I went to the Dior boutique on 57th, which has quite a large selection of colors. All so pretty!


 
Thanks for the info. I saw the mettallic navy. I liked it but did not love it. so, I ended up returning it. 

Now, I am contemplating the aged black with gunmetal hardware. I have not seen it in person. Would you mind sharing your feedback on this bag? If you have time and not too much trouble, can you please post some pics? I am contemplating the patent black w/ ghw and this mettalic black with gunmetal hw. Thanks.


----------



## armcandy66

mikaela1010 said:


> thanks for the info. I saw the mettallic navy. I liked it but did not love it. So, i ended up returning it.
> 
> Now, i am contemplating the aged black with gunmetal hardware. I have not seen it in person. Would you mind sharing your feedback on this bag? If you have time and not too much trouble, can you please post some pics? I am contemplating the patent black w/ ghw and this mettalic black with gunmetal hw. Thanks.


----------



## armcandy66

armcandy66 said:


> View attachment 2713722
> View attachment 2713723
> View attachment 2713724
> View attachment 2713725
> View attachment 2713726




I tried to capture the true color of the hardware. In some pics it looks more silver. The color is gunmetal, but still shiny. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mikaela1010

armcandy66 said:


> I tried to capture the true color of the hardware. In some pics it looks more silver. The color is gunmetal, but still shiny. Hope this helps!


 
Thanks for posting the pics. I appreciate it. I like the hardware, it looks really cool and different


----------



## averagejoe

armcandy66 said:


> View attachment 2713722
> View attachment 2713723
> View attachment 2713724
> View attachment 2713725
> View attachment 2713726



Very beautiful! I spy a Dior VIII white ceramic watch. Very beautiful as well!


----------



## Roku

CHL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very new to Dior. I do not have Dior boutique near me and I didn't see the product in person.
> 
> While I was searching for Chanel woc and clutches, I found a very nice, versatile Dior product. It was slightly bigger than Chanel Woc and has detachable chain strap.
> 
> The product I am looking looks very similar to this. (i couldn't display pic, so i listed link to the dior website)
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/leather-goods/evening-bags-and-clutches/large-leather-new-look-promenade-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-11-10596#
> 
> Based on the searching, I found the product name 'miss dior pochette', 'new lock pouch', 'new miss dior promenade pouch' and someone called 'dior woc'.
> Are these all the same product? Or do they have various size?
> 
> What I am looking for is a crossbody bag with removable chain so that I can wear it as a clutch, and I want the size of the bag to be smaller than Chanel 2.55 reissue 226 size (width is approximately 28cm).
> 
> Can any body kindly help me to find the product? and let me know how much it is right now?
> 
> Also, is there anyone who can refer nice SA who can communicate via email and can ship the product? (I live in US.) For the SA info, please pm me. Thank you so much in advance!



Omg, I am in the same quest as you, dear friend!
My latest finds here!


----------



## Roku

By the way, I discovered today that the Miss Dior prom pochette is NOT available in the patent in the United States. Only in new lock can you get the patent. 



Ok, guilty purchases to date... the navy lamb MDP and searched the ends of the earth for 2013 patent rouge New Lock pochette and found it at Bergdorf's (I swear my SA dug through the closet or something, the pic he sent me was def not from the floor heh)

^ btw that last purchase is by fault of TPF. I found a pic of it here somewhere and just could not let it go. Now I have to find the culprit photo and include a link


----------



## Domo

Hi guys, does any one have a nice and knowledgeable SA that you can recommend to me ? Thank you


----------



## panthere55

Which country?


----------



## Domo

panthere55 said:


> which country?




us


----------



## panthere55

I work with 2. One from bergdorf and one from dior boutique in nyc. Both are very nice. Any preference? If out of state can save taxes from bg. Not sure if you have dior boutique in your state


----------



## Domo

panthere55 said:


> I work with 2. One from bergdorf and one from dior boutique in nyc. Both are very nice. Any preference? If out of state can save taxes from bg. Not sure if you have dior boutique in your state




I live in PA and we do not have a dior boutique in the state . Although NY is not that far from PA but it's still a 2-3hour drive depending on traffic [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## panthere55

I sent you DM


----------



## Aelfaerie

I have two that I work with in a Dior boutique, also in NYC. Should I PM you their details?


----------



## Domo

Aelfaerie said:


> I have two that I work with in a Dior boutique, also in NYC. Should I PM you their details?




Please , thank you .


----------



## tzlove

Hi All,

I'm very new to Dior and I'm looking for a Dior SA in the United States. Can someone please share their SA's contact info with me? Thanks!!


----------



## pandalover1119

Hi, I have a SA in Vegas! Please message me if you would like his info


----------



## Aelfaerie

I have two SAs in NYC! Let me know if you'd like their info.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also can recommend a star SA in NYC... pm & I shall be happy to share the name


----------



## zergling

Thanks a lot! ^_^


----------



## ThisVNchick

I have one whom I shop with when I am in Paris, but as a rule, they do not ship outside of the EU. I know there are exceptions for the Haute Couture stuff, meaning you get fitted at the flagship on Montaigne, pay and then Dior ships the item to your destination when it is completed. But either way, you have to be present in person in order to make a purchase. This is because the EU prices are much more competitive (lower) than the US prices. If everyone could get Dior items at a cheaper rate in Europe, who would buy from the US boutiques? Hence, the no shipping outside of EU rule. 

There are items that are exclusive to Europe only, and unfortunately, if you're not in Europe when it's released, you're basically SOL. You can always try the personal shopper route but you'll probably end up paying more for the service + item.


----------



## zergling

ThisVNchick said:


> I have one whom I shop with when I am in Paris, but as a rule, they do not ship outside of the EU. I know there are exceptions for the Haute Couture stuff, meaning you get fitted at the flagship on Montaigne, pay and then Dior ships the item to your destination when it is completed. But either way, you have to be present in person in order to make a purchase. This is because the EU prices are much more competitive (lower) than the US prices. If everyone could get Dior items at a cheaper rate in Europe, who would buy from the US boutiques? Hence, the no shipping outside of EU rule.
> 
> There are items that are exclusive to Europe only, and unfortunately, if you're not in Europe when it's released, you're basically SOL. You can always try the personal shopper route but you'll probably end up paying more for the service + item.



Thanks dear! I worked with an amazing Fendi SA in London before, and she was able to ship it directly to the US. Despite of being charged taxes by the customs, the price was much cheaper than here in the states. Was hoping to find someone for Dior as well.


----------



## ThisVNchick

zergling said:


> Thanks dear! I worked with an amazing Fendi SA in London before, and she was able to ship it directly to the US. Despite of being charged taxes by the customs, the price was much cheaper than here in the states. Was hoping to find someone for Dior as well.




Some brands do do this. I have had Goyard shipped from Paris to the US (they charged me in EURO). But I know for a fact that LV and Dior do not (unless you're super VIP or something). When you're VIP, you're an exception to everything LOL. 

I do know that the Dior outlet in Italy ships internationally, but that's it.


----------



## kmbrly

Hi all! I am looking for an SA at Dior in Houston, TX. Does anybody have a recommendation? Thank you!


----------



## Domo

I am looking to purchase a diorama , however I don't have any diors in my state . Can anyone pm me their sa information? Thanks ：）


----------



## Havanese 28

Domo said:


> I am looking to purchase a diorama , however I don't have any diors in my state . Can anyone pm me their sa information? Thanks ：）


I had the same situation and I " phone interviewed" 4 from all corners of the US.  I loved Hannah at Saks in Atlanta, Georgia and I bought my only two Dior bags ( a Medium Lady Dior and a large Promenade Pouch) in February, then March.  My next will be a Diorama, and I'll buy from Hannah!  She's so helpful, full of advice/ suggestions and absolutely no pressure.  She truly wants me to love what I choose!


----------



## Domo

Havanese 28 said:


> I had the same situation and I " phone interviewed" 4 from all corners of the US.  I loved Hannah at Saks in Atlanta, Georgia and I bought my only two Dior bags ( a Medium Lady Dior and a large Promenade Pouch) in February, then March.  My next will be a Diorama, and I'll buy from Hannah!  She's so helpful, full of advice/ suggestions and absolutely no pressure.  She truly wants me to love what I choose!



She sounds wonderful  ! Can i have her contact number ?  Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## Havanese 28

Domo said:


> She sounds wonderful  ! Can i have her contact number ?  Thanks [emoji16]


I sent you a message!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi I live in Atlanta and have worked with Bamboo on multiple occasions. She works in the Dior store so is very knowledgeable. She has been so patient with me and helped me get my HG bag this week. If you want her contact let me know.


----------



## laf724

Theo in Dior at Saks in NYC.


----------



## Pradagal

laf724 said:


> Theo in Dior at Saks in NYC.



I second this one...Theo is wonderful!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Pradagal said:


> I second this one...Theo is wonderful!!


I've shopped with Theo and he's very accomodating!  He still sends me random pics of bags I may like; however, his tastes differ from mine. I found a SA in Georgia who really " gets" my bag preferences.


----------



## Givenchy18

I just had the best experience with Anna at the Dior boutique in San Francisco. She spent days working with me to decide on a bag that I love, and sent me photos and prices whenever I needed them. I would highly recommend her as well!


----------



## Adrian Ho

Can I have one of you guys' SA contact information? Thanks al lot!!! BTW I live on the west coast.


----------



## luxurylove25

Trivian Canada in Saks. He helped me get my lady di. He's awesome.


----------



## Dsr25

Does anyone know any good SA from California? I will be flying to in Los Angeles in short time and planning to get 1 medium diorama cannage in rosegold there. Please let know if you know anyone nice and anyone know that if a foreigner buy expensive goods from California states do they have to pay taxes? How much is it?
Thanks youu


----------



## Dsr25

Anyone know also good SA in Boston? I'm planning to go over there as well.. 
Thank you


----------



## a.little.luxe

Dsr25 said:


> Does anyone know any good SA from California? I will be flying to in Los Angeles in short time and planning to get 1 medium diorama cannage in rosegold there. Please let know if you know anyone nice and anyone know that if a foreigner buy expensive goods from California states do they have to pay taxes? How much is it?
> Thanks youu



I know a very friendly SA there. He was very patient with me when I bought my diorama. Pm me for his information! 

Also, I think everyone has to pay taxes. In California it's 9%. I hope that helps!


----------



## michi_chi

christined123 said:


> I know a very friendly SA there. He was very patient with me when I bought my diorama. Pm me for his information!
> 
> Also, I think everyone has to pay taxes. In California it's 9%. I hope that helps!



Everyone has to pay taxes when you're in the US, they no longer offer tax refunds for international visitors: http://www.usexpattaxhelp.com/us-sales-tax-refund-international-foreign-visitor-vacation.php


----------



## jpezmom

Can anyone recommend an SA in the San Francisco store?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## loveforbal

Please ask for Lani in the SF boutique.. she is very helpful! Her direct number is +1 (510) 282-6584


----------



## jpezmom

loveforbal said:


> Please ask for Lani in the SF boutique.. she is very helpful! Her direct number is +1 (510) 282-6584


Thank you, loveforbal!  I've been bitten by the Dior bug and you are now enabling me.   A Lady Dior may be in my near future!!


----------



## SBundles17

Hi all! Looking to purchase a Dior wallet on chain or mini pouch (preferably in a nude tone). Can anyone help me locate a great SA located in a NM or Saks? Thanks!


----------



## connielife

Hi!  Can someone please recommend a good Dior SA?  I’m looking to purchase keychains and/or bag charms in particular.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aelfaerie

I have a great S.A. in Dior Soho NYC. Let me know if you'd like me to message you her info!


----------



## connielife

Aelfaerie said:


> I have a great S.A. in Dior Soho NYC. Let me know if you'd like me to message you her info!


Please do!  Thank you!!


----------



## fashion_junky

Hi everyone, I hope that you all had a very Merry Christmas!  I just wanted to share the thoughtful gift that my Dior SA sent me the week before Christmas.  It is a beautiful candle that smells amazing!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

What a nice gift


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone, I hope that you all had a very Merry Christmas!  I just wanted to share the thoughtful gift that my Dior SA sent me the week before Christmas.  It is a beautiful candle that smells amazing!
> 
> View attachment 3917042


Nice gift!


----------



## Tasha1

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone, I hope that you all had a very Merry Christmas! I just wanted to share the thoughtful gift that my Dior SA sent me the week before Christmas. It is a beautiful candle that smells amazing!




Oh, it smells divine and I got a very beautiful card as well


----------



## Marleah

Hi all --

If anyone can has a Dior SA they love, can you PM me their contact information?

Dept store preferred, but boutique SA are fine also.

Or is Dior sold thru boutique only?

Thanks,
M


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dior can be found in SAKS and Bergdorf.


----------



## Marleah

Does anyone have a Dior SA they can recommend please?


----------



## Marleah

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dior can be found in SAKS and Bergdorf.


Thank you . 

Do you have any SAs you could recommend?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Marleah said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Do you have any SAs you could recommend?



Pm you


----------



## TraceySH

I try to buy through Saks for points and no sales tax. PM me if you  need?


----------



## kimmie34

I have a lovely SA that is amazing! pM me if anybody needs info.


----------



## texasbug99

I buy Dior through an SA in the New York boutique that is amazing! She texts me pictures of things she thinks I'll like, based on my past purchases and our conversations. She has spent countless hours modeling handbags and shoes for me and texting me the pictures. If you want a five star shopping experience, pm me and I'll give you her information. I can't recommend this SA enough!!


----------



## natalia0128

TraceySH said:


> I try to buy through Saks for points and no sales tax. PM me if you  need?


how do you get no sale tax order from saks?


----------



## TraceySH

natalia0128 said:


> how do you get no sale tax order from saks?


Find an SA that will gift send for you


----------



## natalia0128

TraceySH said:


> Find an SA that will gift send for you


I need that SA in my life.....


----------



## giv_nchy

I have a lovely Dior SA at the Yorkdale location in Toronto. My Lady Dior handles were completely beaten up and he changed them for me at no cost. DM for details.


----------



## Bentley1

Hi,

Can someone please recommend and Dior SA at Bergdorfs?

My Chanel SA there is very knowledgeable on chanel but hasn't been too helpful with Dior and has made some mistake and given me inaccurate info, unfortunately. Thanks so much


----------



## Young1987

I adore Rachel at BG Dior!


----------



## Bentley1

Young1987 said:


> I adore Rachel at BG Dior!


Thanks I will dm you for her contact info


----------



## anmldr1

I also use Rachel


----------



## pepperblush

Hi, 
Would anyone have a Dior SA's contacts to share? I'm trying to track down a bag from 2017, so maybe my best bet would be Saks? 

TIA!


----------



## St510

Tristina at the Houston boutique in River Oaks Districts is amazing


----------



## GiaNiSu

I have to say that if you're in Paris and visit a Dior boutique, choose the one at 25 rue royale.  There's a SA there who is extremely sweet and helpful!  I don't recall her name, but I think it's Iman or along that line (brunette with glasses).  She made sure to give me the details of everything, and went above and beyond to help me (showed multiple styles from LD to Diorever in various colors) and give honest opinions, despite being super busy.  Her demeanor was very friendly and sweet; I didn't intend to purchase honestly, and went in only to see how the bags would look on, but the service was the extra that convinced me to purchase (and loved the way the Diorever looked).


----------



## babykoala

texasbug99 said:


> I buy Dior through an SA in the New York boutique that is amazing! She texts me pictures of things she thinks I'll like, based on my past purchases and our conversations. She has spent countless hours modeling handbags and shoes for me and texting me the pictures. If you want a five star shopping experience, pm me and I'll give you her information. I can't recommend this SA enough!!



hi! would you be willing to PM their information? thank you!


----------



## texasbug99

babykoala said:


> hi! would you be willing to PM their information? thank you!


Hi, 
The SA at the Dior boutique in Manhattan is Colleen. The direct landline for the boutique is 212-931-2950. Colleen is an absolute gem!! You will love working with her and she will go above and beyond to make you happy.


----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone!

Does anyone have an SA that is good with texting!? Would love to possibly reserve a bag from prefall and I heard some samples of the bag may be in,I'd like to see some pics before ordering. Thanks!


----------



## texasbug99

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have an SA that is good with texting!? Would love to possibly reserve a bag from prefall and I heard some samples of the bag may be in,I'd like to see some pics before ordering. Thanks!


My favorite SA is Colleen at Dior in Manhattan-57th Street. She responds very quickly to my texts. Also, she will text me pictures of items that are new to the boutique that she thinks I may like. Highly recommend.


----------



## Bentley1

texasbug99 said:


> My favorite SA is Colleen at Dior in Manhattan-57th Street. She responds very quickly to my texts. Also, she will text me pictures of items that are new to the boutique that she thinks I may like. Highly recommend.


thanks for responding, she sounds great! 
Would you be able to share her info with me?


----------



## texasbug99

Bentley1 said:


> thanks for responding, she sounds great!
> Would you be able to share her info with me?


No problem. You can text/call her at 215-983-8338.


----------



## Bentley1

texasbug99 said:


> No problem. You can text/call her at 215-983-8338.


Thank you so much, I appreciate it! Will text her today


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Bentley1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please recommend and Dior SA at Bergdorfs?
> 
> My Chanel SA there is very knowledgeable on chanel but hasn't been too helpful with Dior and has made some mistake and given me inaccurate info, unfortunately. Thanks so much



I know BG doesn’t charge tax in certain states. Would you know if that is the case as well for Chanel in BG?


----------



## Bentley1

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I know BG doesn’t charge tax in certain states. Would you know if that is the case as well for Chanel in BG?


Yes it is! Any state outside of NY can purchase tax free from BG, including Chanel.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Bentley1 said:


> Yes it is! Any state outside of NY can purchase tax free from BG, including Chanel.



Gosh. This is life changing [emoji16] Can I please get your SA info at Chanel? I’m a bit on a Hermes binge at this moment so probably won’t be able to shop at Chanel right now now..but I’m sure I’ll make another bag and show purchase before the year ends. 





Does anyone happen to have a Van Cleef or Cartier SA at BG? [emoji2]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks I will dm you for her contact info



Hi there, will anyone be able to share their SA contact as i've been trying to check one of the SA in neiman marcus but still didn't heard back from her.  Appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## labellavita27

Yes can someone provide me with a Dior sa at BG please?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi there, will anyone be able to share their SA contact as i've been trying to check one of the SA in BG but still didn't heard back from her.  Appreciate your help, thanks



Typo error, i meant to say BG, anyone can advise or recommend as i'm eyeing the dior cap but they are only available in store (unfortunately not via online).....appreciate your help


----------



## mugenprincess

Hello,

I'm looking for an SA in the Dior leased department inside Bloomingdales 59th St. Does anyone have a recommendation?
Name and number?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Ally3210

I’ve been in there a few times, I can’t pull the plug for some reason. Everyone working there have been so nice to me.


----------



## xlana

I don't have a number, but I've popped in a few times in that location. The SA who helped me is named Nicole (she's French and from Paris, has a lovely French accent). I bought a mitzah from her and she was very sweet. I'm highly considering getting a Lady Dior bag as well, so I popped in last month and she also helped me and answered questions I had.


----------



## mugenprincess

xlana said:


> I don't have a number, but I've popped in a few times in that location. The SA who helped me is named Nicole (she's French and from Paris, has a lovely French accent). I bought a mitzah from her and she was very sweet. I'm highly considering getting a Lady Dior bag as well, so I popped in last month and she also helped me and answered questions I had.



Thank you for your help! I'll call and ask for Nicole tomorrow!
Also, do you know if you can use your Bloomies store card to pay?


----------



## Coco.lover

Yes you can


mugenprincess said:


> Thank you for your help! I'll call and ask for Nicole tomorrow!
> Also, do you know if you can use your Bloomies store card to pay?


----------



## Addicted to bags

mugenprincess said:


> Thank you for your help! I'll call and ask for Nicole tomorrow!
> Also, do you know if you can use your Bloomies store card to pay?


And you should be able to get your loyalty points for the purchase(s) too.


----------



## noloc45

Hello all, hope everyone is well!

Looking for an SA in Dior Miami. Could someone help me out? DM me, thanks!


----------



## noloc45

Seeking an item I cant find here. I have a friend visiting both locations soon and maybe they can grab it for me but trying to find an SA that can help first.

Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ilaura75

Hi there, 
In Paris at the Printemps Department Store, Boulevard Haussmann, please go to the Dior Store at the ground floor and ask for Marina. She is the sweetest SA I know. She will be of great help. 
All the best in finding what you are looking for


----------



## noloc45

Ilaura75 said:


> Hi there,
> In Paris at the Printemps Department Store, Boulevard Haussmann, please go to the Dior Store at the ground floor and ask for Marina. She is the sweetest SA I know. She will be of great help.
> All the best in finding what you are looking for



Sorry, let me be clearer.

Looking for an email or whatsapp number. Im in the states and I need to inquire about an item before I send my friend on the hunt.


----------



## Ilaura75

noloc45 said:


> Sorry, let me be clearer.
> 
> Looking for an email or whatsapp number. Im in the states and I need to inquire about an item before I send my friend on the hunt.


Please call your local Dior platform number and speak to à Dior Ambassador who can help you to locate your item in any country in the world. They can find out the state of the stock of any item anywhere. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ilaura75

Maybe you can try this number number in the US and ask to speak to a Dior Ambassador.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hi, my favorite SA works in Dior Harrods in London and his name is Enrique. He is very helpful and he can help you locate what you want not only in Harrods but in all of London. Here is his whatsapp
Number: +44 7776 653387
Tell him Hamad says Hi


----------



## periogirl28

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hi, my favorite SA works in Dior Harrods in London and his name is Enrique. He is very helpful and he can help you locate what you want not only in Harrods but in all of London. Here is his whatsapp
> Number: +44 7776 653387
> Tell him Hamad says Hi


He is da best! Love him.


----------



## noloc45

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hi, my favorite SA works in Dior Harrods in London and his name is Enrique. He is very helpful and he can help you locate what you want not only in Harrods but in all of London. Here is his whatsapp
> Number: +44 7776 653387
> Tell him Hamad says Hi



Thank you!! This is what I needed!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I'd love to get in touch with a Dior SA in Las Vegas, does anyone on here know one and would like to share her or his contact details?


----------



## nashpoo

Thenewestgirl said:


> I'd love to get in touch with a Dior SA in Las Vegas, does anyone on here know one and would like to share her or his contact details?


I'll send you my info!! My sa is really great


----------



## hytangg

Thenewestgirl said:


> I'd love to get in touch with a Dior SA in Las Vegas, does anyone on here know one and would like to share her or his contact details?



My Dior SA is based in Vegas and she is amazing! let me know if you want her contact


----------



## Baglover1221

Hi there!

I’m new to London and have some items I’m looking for specifically. Does anyone happen to know a great SA in Dior selfridges that they’re willing to share contact info with?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I'd need to get in contact with an SA at Saks Bal Harbour, would anyone be so kind to share their SA's contact details?


----------



## Rocaille

Hi everyone!

I am possibly interested in the DiorDream leather beret. I did try it on in store in 57 and 58 and I feel the 57 would fit better. 

I did work with Assistant Manager before the pandemic, but she's not answering my e-mail which makes me wonder if she's no longer with the boutique. While I did visit the store recently and was waited on by a guy named Michael, he was responsive when I had questions after asking about a restock of the 57 and has gone silent since. 

Would someone please recommend an SA? Thank you!


----------



## gabbyss

Do you still need this info? I have one! I can DM


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I'd need to get in contact with an SA at Dior in Aspen or New York Manhasset, would anyone be so kind to share their SA's contact details?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Hi!

I'd need to get in contact with an SA at Dior at DIOR - HAWAII WAIKIKI, would anyone be so kind to share their SA's contact details?


----------



## inatticlight

Thenewestgirl said:


> I'd need to get in contact with an SA at Saks Bal Harbour, would anyone be so kind to share their SA's contact details?


Hi there! I don’t but if there is a piece you are looking for, feel free to message me! Im an SA elsewhere!


----------



## jessi5786

Hi all,

Hope it's okay to post this, I couldn't find thread on SA recommendations.

I am looking to purchase my first Lady Dior and am having the hardest time finding an SA.  When I call the boutique closest to me in Short Hills, NJ, the calls always seem to go to voicemail and no one calls me back.  When I try calling the boutiques in NYC, they just go straight to the 800 number and I've left several callback requests, but no one has gotten back to me.  Does anyone have an amazing SA I can work with (preferably via email or text)?

Also, while I have your attention, I am 90% sure I would like to purchase the mini, mostly because I'm thinking I only really want one Lady Dior for now and I love the chain detail and I also feel it will be easier to maintain the lambskin and the light color (Fard/Blush) in a smaller size.  If you could only have one, would it be the Mini or the My Lady Dior?

Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

I have a wonderful SA at Dior in Short Hills.  I will pm you now.


----------



## Njeph

I have an amazing one in Las Vegas and another in Dallas. Let me know if you would like their names.


----------



## jessi5786

Njeph said:


> I have an amazing one in Las Vegas and another in Dallas. Let me know if you would like their names.



That would be great!  I did get one for Short Hills thanks to baghagg but it’s always nice to have one or two contacts on hand. 

I’m also surprised everyone voted for the My Lady Dior Size.  I wonder if it’s just because the Mini is too small?  I am a bit worried about the size, but I can’t imagine having more than one Lady Dior for a while (Chanel is still my priority, hehe) and the chain is just too gorgeous to pass up.


----------



## tiffanyyeung

I need a contact as well! thanks!


----------



## LeslieE

Hey! Anyone have an SA at the location in Holts at YD that they like ? And is ok with you sharing their info? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

LeslieE said:


> Hey! Anyone have an SA at the location in Holts at YD that they like ? And is ok with you sharing their info? Thanks


I don't know if anyone has sent you a personal message, but I can refer you to my Bloor St SA. You can do a curb-side pickup from the back of the boutique where you can idle your car for longer than street-side parking. My SA is amazing.


----------



## LeslieE

averagejoe said:


> I don't know if anyone has sent you a personal message, but I can refer you to my Bloor St SA. You can do a curb-side pickup from the back of the boutique where you can idle your car for longer than street-side parking. My SA is amazing.


Yes please  If you don’t mind sharing. Looking to purchase something in the new year! 
Yorkdale is my go-to mall so still hoping to find one there as well


----------



## averagejoe

LeslieE said:


> Yes please  If you don’t mind sharing. Looking to purchase something in the new year!
> Yorkdale is my go-to mall so still hoping to find one there as well


In that case, try serenalovesdior on Instagram. She is a Yorkdale sales associate, it seems. I just found her on Instagram.


----------



## LeslieE

averagejoe said:


> In that case, try serenalovesdior on Instagram. She is a Yorkdale sales associate, it seems. I just found her on Instagram.


I will Look her up Thank you!


----------



## Candacex

I’m looking for the Dior technical flats. Does anyone have an SA that can text for an easy sale? I prefer Neimens but a boutique would be ok. ❤️


----------



## Shoegal4ever

baghagg said:


> I have a wonderful SA at Dior in Short Hills.  I will pm you now.


Hello! Could you please share the contact information of your SA in Short Hill? Thank you very much!


----------



## CindyLC

averagejoe said:


> In that case, try serenalovesdior on Instagram. She is a Yorkdale sales associate, it seems. I just found her on Instagram.


She’s great and quick to reply!


----------



## dove221

Same here! Please share!


----------



## IamAu

baghagg said:


> I have a wonderful SA at Dior in Short Hills.  I will pm you now.


Hi. Could you please kindly share your Short Hills Dior SA contact with me as well?


----------



## baghagg

IamAu said:


> Hi. Could you please kindly share your Short Hills Dior SA contact with me as well?


So sorry, she's no longer working there..


----------



## IamAu

baghagg said:


> So sorry, she's no longer working there..


Aww. That's too bad but thanks for your response!


----------



## hlavie

Hi, i’m looking for an SA in Hawaii.. any recommendation? Thanks


----------



## Sharifshopping

Hi does anyone have a chanel sa in Hawaii? Thx


----------



## quiestu

Hello, does anyone have an SA at Short Hills? I'm looking for someone I'd feel comfortable shopping with!


----------



## IamAu

quiestu said:


> Hello, does anyone have an SA at Short Hills? I'm looking for someone I'd feel comfortable shopping with!


PM'ed you.


----------



## _kiki119_

Anyone uses Rachel at Wynn Las Vegas? I hadn’t able to reach her... wonder what’s happening.


----------



## purpleheart29178

IamAu said:


> PM'ed you.


Hello! 

I'm also looking for an SA at Short Hills. Can you PM me as well


----------



## BlackDog2

Hi,
I was told by Dior customer service that a bag I'm looking for is in stock at Saks NY location.  Was wondering if anyone has an SA there that might be able to help me with making that purchase (I'm in AZ).
Thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

BlackDog2 said:


> Hi,
> I was told by Dior customer service that a bag I'm looking for is in stock at Saks NY location.  Was wondering if anyone has an SA there that might be able to help me with making that purchase (I'm in AZ).
> Thank you!


I can help, I work for Dior at the Bellagio location and can have anything transferred to our boutique if it’s available. 
702 937 2682


----------



## BlackDog2

mousdioufe said:


> I can help, I work for Dior at the Bellagio location and can have anything transferred to our boutique if it’s available.
> 702 937 2682


Thank you! I will give you a call tomorrow!


----------



## kkfiregirl

I'm looking for a new Dior SA in the US; does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks so much!


----------



## holycooooow

Any recommendations for a SA in Las Vegas?


----------



## micahanne

holycooooow said:


> Any recommendations for a SA in Las Vegas?


i work with liz from the Wynn location and she's great. one member actually works for the Bellagio location - @mousdioufe


----------



## closetluxe

I am hoping to buy His and Hers J12 Black Ceramic watches in Hawaii in August.  Anyone have a good SA recommendation?  TIA


----------



## averagejoe

closetlux said:


> I am hoping to buy His and Hers J12 Black Ceramic watches in Hawaii in August.  Anyone have a good SA recommendation?  TIA


You should ask the Chanel forum. Dior has the Dior VIII ceramic watch, which is their competition against the Chanel J12.


----------



## paradox_

Does anyone have an SA they can recommend in South Coast Plaza or Beverly Hills?


----------



## closetluxe

averagejoe said:


> You should ask the Chanel forum. Dior has the Dior VIII ceramic watch, which is their competition against the Chanel J12.


Sorry.  Thanks.


----------



## live_love_shop_87

mousdioufe said:


> I can help, I work for Dior at the Bellagio location and can have anything transferred to our boutique if it’s available.
> 702 937 2682



Hi! nice to meet you! just sent you a text, would really appreciate your help xx


----------



## gr8bunny

Any recommendation for Canada SA???


----------



## calidesignerlover

paradox_ said:


> Does anyone have an SA they can recommend in South Coast Plaza or Beverly Hills?



What store are you interested in? I have the best SA at Chanel and Hermes in South Coast Plaza. Both very easy going and nice! PM if you're interested in those stores.


----------



## Sabin

Any recommendation for SA in Hamburg/Berlin/Paris?


----------



## beyondbeing

Planning to visit Oahu Hawaii later this summer.  My previous SA is no longer working there.  Any recommendation for SA at the DIOR store(s) in Hawaii would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## blingaliciousbabe

Hi there. I am looking for a Dior SA in Europe that can ship internationally. London or Paris is the best. I am looking for an item that is only available in the European market and unfortunately I contacted Dior( the boutique) but they can’t order me the bag from Europe. I am based in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## averagejoe

blingaliciousbabe said:


> Hi there. I am looking for a Dior SA in Europe that can ship internationally. London or Paris is the best. I am looking for an item that is only available in the European market and unfortunately I contacted Dior( the boutique) but they can’t order me the bag from Europe. I am based in Toronto, Canada.


Dior will not transfer items over from Europe unless it is for a Tier 1 customer, and even then it depends on the circumstances. Your best bet is to find a trusted personal shopper to help you buy it in Europe and have it shipped over, or even a friend who either lives in Europe or is travelling there.


----------



## blingaliciousbabe

averagejoe said:


> Dior will not transfer items over from Europe unless it is for a Tier 1 customer, and even then it depends on the circumstances. Your best bet is to find a trusted personal shopper to help you buy it in Europe and have it shipped over, or even a friend who either lives in Europe or is travelling there.



Thank you. Yes, I know it wouldn’t be easy. I am not too sure about the personal shopper though.I have never gone through  one.  If you can pm me few trusted names that you know I can explore it if I’m comfortable.  I think it is best to order it in Europe and have it shipped to a friend else I would be paying heavy duties and taxes. But even then with travel restrictions it is not the best.


----------



## averagejoe

blingaliciousbabe said:


> Thank you. Yes, I know it wouldn’t be easy. I am not too sure about the personal shopper though.I have never gone through  one.  If you can pm me few trusted names that you know I can explore it if I’m comfortable.  I think it is best to order it in Europe and have it shipped to a friend else I would be paying heavy duties and taxes. But even then with travel restrictions it is not the best.


Sorry I don't know of any trusted personal shoppers as I have never used their services. Hopefully another forum member can help.

Yes there are also heavy duties and taxes. The reality of living in Canada and wanting goods that aren't offered here.


----------



## blingaliciousbabe

That’s true^ Well I checked with customer service and they are going to find out if one of their buyers can get me the bag. Keeping my fingers crossed. Else I will have to travel to Europe and get it there lol


----------



## Baggal113

I’m going to Hawaii soon and was hoping to someone can share their Dior, Chanel and Hermes SA contact info with me? Much appreciate!


----------



## lyxxx035

Looking for a Dior SA in Chicago, I searched this thread but wasn’t able to find any posts. Please share if you work with one at the Chicago boutique!


----------



## luxurysociety

I have a great Dior SA from the SoHo, NYC location and he can always help locate something in another US boutique if you’re not in NYC. PM if you need his contact!


----------



## charlottawill

A beautiful Dior boutique just opened in Nordstrom at Mall of America. A lovely saleswoman named Viviana was very helpful and friendly when I was there yesterday looking at a medium Bobby bag for my birthday present. Check it out if you're in the area.


----------



## lyxxx035

charlottawill said:


> A beautiful Dior boutique just opened in Nordstrom at Mall of America. A lovely saleswoman named Viviana was very helpful and friendly when I was there yesterday looking at a medium Bobby bag for my birthday present. Check it out if you're in the area.


OMG you’re kidding me! I live in MN which is why I was looking for an SA in Chicago because it was the closest boutique. I had no idea they opened a Dior at MOA!


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> OMG you’re kidding me! I live in MN which is why I was looking for an SA in Chicago because it was the closest boutique. I had no idea they opened a Dior at MOA!


A week ago. I was in heaven yesterday. Christmas came early. Ask for Viviana. They have a great selection. I can't make up my mind which Bobby I want.


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> OMG you’re kidding me! I live in MN which is why I was looking for an SA in Chicago because it was the closest boutique. I had no idea they opened a Dior at MOA!


Like a kid in a candy store


----------



## lyxxx035

charlottawill said:


> A week ago. I was in heaven yesterday. Christmas came early. Ask for Viviana. They have a great selection. I can't make up my mind which Bobby I want.


Did they have a decent amount of bags in store or was it more RTW? I’m interested in the MyABC Lady Dior and curious if you saw any. Please PM me if you end up purchasing a Bobby from Viviana as I’d love her contact info! I might try to make a trip next week…

Can’t go wrong with any of those colors!


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> Did they have a decent amount of bags in store or was it more RTW? I’m interested in the MyABC Lady Dior and curious if you saw any. Please PM me if you end up purchasing a Bobby from Viviana as I’d love her contact info! I might try to make a trip next week…
> 
> Can’t go wrong with any of those colors!


Lots and lots of bags! Had every one I wanted to see and try on. They have SLG, jewelry, shoes, scarves. Don't recall seeing RTW. It's along the back wall with the other high end handbag boutiques.


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> Did they have a decent amount of bags in store or was it more RTW? I’m interested in the MyABC Lady Dior and curious if you saw any. Please PM me if you end up purchasing a Bobby from Viviana as I’d love her contact info! I might try to make a trip next week…
> 
> Can’t go wrong with any of those colors!


The boutique is so new she didn't even have business cards yet. If you call main number I'm sure they can connect you.


lyxxx035 said:


> Did they have a decent amount of bags in store or was it more RTW? I’m interested in the MyABC Lady Dior and curious if you saw any. Please PM me if you end up purchasing a Bobby from Viviana as I’d love her contact info! I might try to make a trip next week…
> 
> Can’t go wrong with any of those colors!


They did have Lady Dior ABC bags. Had to look it up, did see them there. I spent a long time browsing. I'm sure if they don't have the one you want she can transfer it in, as she said she would do if I come back and the Bobby I want isn't in store.


----------



## vwynn

Hello ladies,
Could you recommend SA in Washington D.C please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> Did they have a decent amount of bags in store or was it more RTW? I’m interested in the MyABC Lady Dior and curious if you saw any. Please PM me if you end up purchasing a Bobby from Viviana as I’d love her contact info! I might try to make a trip next week…
> 
> Can’t go wrong with any of those colors!


Tried to PM you but it wouldn't go through. If you call the Nordstrom main number you'll be connected to the RTW dept. and they'll have to contact the handbag boutique and have someone get back to you. Makes no sense but I guess they're still getting settled. So I texted Viviana and she said she would be happy to help you in any way. Her business cell phone is 952 465 2370, you can call or text. She appreciated that I recommended her here. Happy hunting!


----------



## lyxxx035

charlottawill said:


> Tried to PM you but it wouldn't go through. If you call the Nordstrom main number you'll be connected to the RTW dept. and they'll have to contact the handbag boutique and have someone get back to you. Makes no sense but I guess they're still getting settled. So I texted Viviana and she said she would be happy to help you in any way. Her business cell phone is 952 465 2370, you can call or text. She appreciated that I recommended her here. Happy hunting!


Thanks so much! I connected with her and plan to visit the boutique next Wednesday to see some Lady Diors!


----------



## charlottawill

lyxxx035 said:


> Thanks so much! I connected with her and plan to visit the boutique next Wednesday to see some Lady Diors!


Excellent!


----------



## sugarisgood

Hi everyone!!

Does anyone know an SA in Texas (preferably Central Texas)? or anyone who can ship to Texas?

I'm looking for help to buy a Dior bag from the Winter 2021 collection (first purchase). I don't think it's on the website yet.

Thanks so much!


----------



## purse mommy

micahanne said:


> i work with liz from the Wynn location and she's great. one member actually works for the Bellagio location - @mousdioufe


I've worked with Liz and she's great. You can find her on instagram lizatdior


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

vwynn said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you recommend SA in Washington D.C please?
> Thank you in advance.


Kat at the DC location is great. Message me if you'd like her information


----------



## truds

Does anyone have a contact at Dior in South Coast Plaza in CA? My friend and I are headed there in a couple weeks!
thank you


----------



## hmn002

I have an excellent SA at Dior Waikiki. I cannot recommend him enough! Friendly, knowledgeable, polite, responsive to text/email, and not pushy. PM me if interested.


----------



## OCMomof3

hjyi said:


> Does anyone have a contact at Dior in South Coast Plaza in CA? My friend and I are headed there in a couple weeks!
> thank you


Don at South Coast Plaza is great. Very low-key and no pressure. Lets you take your time. I really enjoy working with him. I actually changed SA's once I met him.


----------



## XCCX

Can anyone recommend an SA in London? 
Thank you!


----------



## truds

OCMomof3 said:


> Don at South Coast Plaza is great. Very low-key and no pressure. Lets you take your time. I really enjoy working with him. I actually changed SA's once I met him.


Thank you!


----------



## fehnsss

Hey guys does any one have an SA recommendation in Dubai ?


----------



## holycooooow

micahanne said:


> i work with liz from the Wynn location and she's great. one member actually works for the Bellagio location - @mousdioufe


Do you or anyone happen to have Liz’ contact info at the Wynn? I live in Vegas and would love to connect with her


----------



## Gal4Dior

Heading to Milan in April! Any SA recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coco.lover

Silvano is amazing! He helps me every year. Sorry I thought this was for Chanel, I don’t  know anyone for Dior. 


LVSistinaMM said:


> Heading to Milan in April! Any SA recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Coco.lover said:


> Silvano is amazing! He helps me every year. Sorry I thought this was for Chanel, I don’t  know anyone for Dior.


Lol! Please DM Silvano’s info if you can! I will also be heading to the Chanel Boutique, as well.


----------



## roxta

Hi, does anyone have a recommended SA in Melbourne, Australia? Preferably someone in the CBD stores as Chadstone is a bit of a trek for me. Please feel free to PM me if you do and thanks in advance.


----------



## sixteencandles

Hi! Can someone message me if they have an SA at south coast plaza? Thank you!


----------



## Sabin

Hi. Any SA in Amsterdam please


----------



## vibha101

Sabin said:


> Hi. Any SA in Amsterdam please


Hi! Did you happen to find one? Please Dm me if you did!


----------



## Susaguil

If anyone is looking for an INCREDIBLE SA please message me. I have an amazing gentlemen in NY at Bergdorfs who has been so diligent, thoughtful and will go to the ends of the earth to find pieces I’m after! Would be so delighted to connect him with more clients. Message me!!


----------



## KabiOsi

Any recommendation for SA in Paris?

Thanks


----------



## nycgirl79

KabiOsi said:


> Any recommendation for SA in Paris?
> 
> Thanks


I have a great SA. I’ll text her tomorrow to see if it’s ok to pass on her info. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Tasha1

Sabin said:


> Hi. Any SA in Amsterdam please


I have a nice SA in Amsterdam. Do you still need ?


----------



## nycgirl79

KabiOsi said:


> Any recommendation for SA in Paris?
> 
> Thanks


Sent you a message!


----------



## platanoparty

If anyone has a great SA at Beverly Hills womens boutique I’d love to connect with them! I usually buy RTW and sometimes shoes. Thank you ♥️


----------



## nihongirl123

hello if anyone has a great SA in dior milan  PLEASE let me know!!! heading there finally after so many years, cant wait to go! pretty please


----------



## KimBokJoo

can you recommend any great SA in Australia? I am based in Sydney


----------



## karebear87

KimBokJoo said:


> can you recommend any great SA in Australia? I am based in Sydney


My husband and I dealt with a Cindy from the Castlereagh store recently and she was lovely.


----------



## mohnisingh

Does anyone have a Dior Dallas SA contact at the Highland Park Village location?


----------



## SurfSpinner

nycgirl79 said:


> I have a great SA. I’ll text her tomorrow to see if it’s ok to pass on her info. Will keep you posted!


Hi - May I tag on to this request?  I have a Chanel purchase history here in the US and will be traveling to Paris soon... was hoping to connect with an SA in advance of the trip.  Thank you!


----------



## SurfSpinner

SurfSpinner said:


> Hi - May I tag on to this request?  I have a Chanel purchase history here in the US and will be traveling to Paris soon... was hoping to connect with an SA in advance of the trip.  Thank you!


(I meant DIOR purchase history... )


----------



## nycgirl79

SurfSpinner said:


> (I meant DIOR purchase history... )



just sent you a pm!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Highly recommend Stefan in munich, Germany, THE best salesperson!! Truly understands fashion and will go above and behind to help.


----------



## showgratitude

KabiOsi said:


> Any recommendation for SA in Paris?
> 
> Thanks


I was in Paris recently. I went to Dior in 25 Rue Royale. Everybody was kind and their customer service is amazing. The SA told me that they are the "smallest" Dior boutique in Paris.....but they went above and beyond to look for the item/s I wanted.


----------



## happypacificNW

nycgirl79 said:


> I have a great SA. I’ll text her tomorrow to see if it’s ok to pass on her info. Will keep you posted!


Hi there, would you kindly share your Dior SA in Paris with me please? We are traveling next week. Many thanks!


----------



## nycgirl79

happypacificNW said:


> Hi there, would you kindly share your Dior SA in Paris with me please? We are traveling next week. Many thanks!



just sent you a pm!


----------



## pinksandblues

I have a great SA at the BH Rodeo location if anyone needs!


----------



## rainbowchick

Hello! Does anyone have a Dior SA in Cannes to recommend? TIA!


----------

